# Fan coil thermostat



## Roughrider (May 21, 2019)

Hello, I have a relative that has a bad thermostat. She is in a condo and has a fan coil heating and air system. According to the wiring on the fan coil it says 24 volt so I assume I would need a 24 volt thermostat, just not sure if any brand would work or not. Currently it has a Honeywell with no part number on the front of it it, Thanks Chris


----------



## Roughrider (May 21, 2019)

Update, the unit that is in it that is bad is a TB8575D2003 
Honeywell support says the replacement t stat is aTB8575A1000 that I ordered and will be here today. I have uploaded a pic of the current wiring and am wondering if there will be a different placement of the wires on the new t stat.Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Common symptoms associated with a bad or failing thermostat.

The first and potentially most alarming symptom will be the temperature gauge reading high into the red within the first 15 minutes of your vehicle engine running. This is often the very first sign that the thermostat is not functioning properly.

Erratic temperature fluctuations can also occur causing dramatic spikes and drops in temperature which eventually leads to poor engine performance. In this case you may see the temperature abnormally low at one point and shortly after climb to an abnormally high level.

Another indication may also be leaking coolant which can be caused by the thermostat not allowing coolant to flow when it is stuck in the closed position. This can be noticeable in a variety of locations, but most commonly around the thermostat housing. This can eventually cause other coolant hoses to leak as well resulting in coolant often times leaking on the ground under your vehicle.


----------

